# Chicken care



## rhode_island_red_ (Jul 23, 2013)

Are chickens hard to take care of? How much money does one chicken need on supplies a year? Please help!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends how many chickens you have and what you have them for. Free ranging costs less than having the penned all the time. Hatchery birds cost less than true heritage bred birds, mixed breeds costs the least. You will need to factor in the cost of the coop (or materials if you build), fencing , feeder, waterer, bedding, feed, yearly NPIP testing ect. If you start out with chicks you need a brooder, heat lamp, chick feed, bedding, and chicks. You also need to factor in the amount of time you have available. No two flock will cost the same to start up nor will they cost the same to manage. 

Over the past year I spent approx. $100 in chicks, $360 in adult feed, just under $100 in chick feed, about $75 in bedding, I'm not sure how much electric for brooding and incubating. I free range all day so most of my feed costs come from winter feeding . Most of my bedding costs are in winter as well since I really layer the straw for insulation.


----------



## rhode_island_red_ (Jul 23, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Depends how many chickens you have and what you have them for. Free ranging costs less than having the penned all the time. Hatchery birds cost less than true heritage bred birds, mixed breeds costs the least. You will need to factor in the cost of the coop (or materials if you build), fencing , feeder, waterer, bedding, feed, yearly NPIP testing ect. If you start out with chicks you need a brooder, heat lamp, chick feed, bedding, and chicks. You also need to factor in the amount of time you have available. No two flock will cost the same to start up nor will they cost the same to manage.
> 
> Over the past year I spent approx. $100 in chicks, $360 in adult feed, just under $100 in chick feed, about $75 in bedding, I'm not sure how much electric for brooding and incubating. I free range all day so most of my feed costs come from winter feeding . Most of my bedding costs are in winter as well since I really layer the straw for insulation.


How many chickens do you have?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm at around 30 chickens, 2 geese, and 8 ducks.


----------



## rhode_island_red_ (Jul 23, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I'm at around 30 chickens, 2 geese, and 8 ducks.


I'm getting like 2


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, your costs will still depends on the factors mention in my other post. Your costs just wont be as high as mine.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I suggest that you do a lot of research about chickens before you get them. Not only is cost a factor but time/ energy is also a big factor. You will most likely want more than 2 later. Do you have a coop?


----------

